# 14 Usefull Tips For Windows Xp



## clmlbx (Sep 8, 2006)

Back Up Your Bookmarks


During your many Internet journeys, you have probably collected countless
bookmarks that can whisk you away to your favorite websites with one click of the mouse. If your bookmarks are erased, you’ll probably have a difficult time finding your way back to some of those sites, so don’t take any chances—bacKup your bookmarks today. Follow these steps:
1. Open Internet Explorer.
2. Click the File drop-down menu.
3. Select Import and Export.
4. The Import/Export Wizard opens. Click the Next button.
5. Select Export Favorites, and then click the Next button.
6. To export all of your bookmark folders, click the Next button.To
export only one folder, click its name, and then click Next.
7. Under the Export to a File or Address heading, click the Browse 
button.
8. A window opens that allows you to choose the location on your 
computer where your bookmarks will be saved. Click the Save In
drop-down menu, and then select a drive or folder.
9. In the box labeled File Name, type a name for your backed-up book-
marks, such as My Bookmarks or Exported Bookmarks.
10. Click the Save button.
11. You are returned to the previous window. Click the Next button.
12. Click the Finish button.
13. Use a backup device like a CD or DVD burner to save a copy of your
exported bookmarks.




Turn Off Error Reporting


When Windows XP crashes or hits a snag, it usually displays an error message
and asks for permission to report the problem to Microsoft via the Internet.To
prevent these messages from bothering you, turn off the error-reporting feature:
1. Right-click the My Computer icon on your desktop. 
2. Select Properties.
3. A window opens. Click the Advanced tab.
4. Click the Error Reporting button located in the lower-right corner of
this window.
5. Select the option to Disable Error Reporting. If you still want to be
notified when serious errors occur, then put a checkmark in the But
Notify Me When Critical Errors Occur box. If you want to disable all
types of error reporting so that you never see any error messages, then
remove the checkmark from this box.


Stop Highlighting New Software 



Whenever you install new software, its name will automatically become high
lighted in your Start menu’s list of programs.The purpose of doing this is to
help you quickly find your new software in case you need to configure it. If 
find this highlighting to be annoying, you can easily turn it off as follows:
1. Click the Start button in the lower-left corner of Windows.
2. Click the Control Panel. ( 
3. If the Control Panel is in category view, click the Appearance and
Themes category, and then click the Taskbar and Start Menu icon. 
4. A window opens. Click the Start Menu tab.
5. Click the Customize button.
6. Another window opens. Click the Advanced tab.
7. Under the Start Menu Settings heading, remove the checkmark from
the Highlight Newly Installed Programs box.
8. Click the OK button.
9. You are returned to the previous window. Click the Apply button.
0. Click the OK button.


Change the Windows Registration Name



If you bought a previously owned computer, there is a good chance that Windows still says it is registered to its former owner.To remove that name and insert your own, you must edit the Windows Registry:
1. Click the Start button in the lower-left corner of Windows.
2. Click Run.
3. A window will appear.Type regedit in the blank, and then click the
OK button or press the Enter key.
4. The Windows Registry Editor opens. In the left window pane, double-
click the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE registry key. 
5. A new column of registry keys appears. Double-click Software.
6. A long column of registry keys will appear. Scroll down until you fi
Microsoft, and then double-click it.
7. Another long list of registry keys appears. Scroll down and double-
click Windows NT.
8. Click the CurrentVersion registry key.
9. In the right window pane, double-click the RegisteredOwner regist
value 
10. A window opens. Under the Value Data heading is the name of the
previous owner. Delete it, and then type your name in the blank.
11. Click the OK button.
12. Above RegisteredOwner, double-click the registry value named
RegisteredOrganization 
13. Under the Value Data heading is the name of the previous owner’s
employer or organization. Delete it, and then type the name of your
organization (or you can just leave it blank if you want).
14. Click the OK button.
15. Exit the Registry Editor by clicking the X button in the upper-right
corner.


Edit a Song’s Tag


An ID3 tag is a list attached to a digital song that displays the singer’s name, the title of the song and the album, and more.A great feature of Windows XP is its native support for tags, which enables you to edit them without using additional software. Here’s how:
1. Locate a digital song you want to edit, such as an MP3 or WMA.
2. Right-click it and select Properties.
3. A window opens. Click the Summary tab.
4. If the center of the window displays four categories named Music,
Description, Origin, and Audio, proceed to Step 5. If these categories
are not available, then make them appear by clicking the Advanced
button located on the right side of the window.On top of the four categories are Property and Value columns. Underthe Property column are Artist,Album Title,Year, and so forth 
5. Underneath the Value column, there are numerous blank spaces.To
fill in these blanks with information that identifies the name of the
musician, the title of the album, the year the album was made, and so
forth, simply click one of the blanks and type the relevant data.
6. When you finish editing the tag, click the Apply button.
7. Exit the tag by clicking the OK button.


Adjust Virtual Memory


When Windows is under a heavy strain, it sometimes needs more system memory (RAM) than your computer currently has. In that case, it seeks help from a Digital warehouse called Virtual Memory. No matter how little or how much RAM your computer has, you can adjust the settings of your Virtual Memory to ensure optimal performance. Here’s how:
1. Right-click the My Computer icon on your desktop. If this icon is not
available, click the Start button in the lower-left corner of Windows
and right-click My Computer. 
2. Select Properties.
3. A window opens. Under the General tab, look for Computer. Beneath
it, you should see the name of your CPU as well as your total amount
of system RAM. Remember this number.
4. In the same window, click the Advanced tab.
5. Under the Performance heading, click the Settings button.
6. Another window opens. Click the Advanced tab.
7. Under the Virtual Memory heading, click the Change button.
8. A new window opens. Click the Custom Size button.
9. In the Initial Size (MB) and Maximum Size (MB)boxes, type a num-
ber based on the following formula:
• If your computer has 128 MB of RAM, use 256 as the Initial Size
and 512 as the Maximum Size.
• If your computer has 256 MB of RAM, use 384 as the Initial Size
and 768 as the Maximum Size.
• If your computer has 512 MB of RAM, use 768 as the Initial Size
and 1536 as the Maximum Size.
10. When you are finished adjusting the virtual memory, make your
changes take hold by clicking the Set button.
11. Click the OK button.
12. You are returned to the previous window. Click the OK button.



Disable Unneeded Services



Another way to reduce the strain on an aging computer is to disable some non-essential Windows services. Follow these steps:
1. Click the Start button in the lower-left corner of Windows.
2. Click the Control Panel. (If you don’t see this option, your Start menu
is in classic mode. In that case, click Settings, and then select the
Control Panel.) 
3. If the Control Panel is in category view, click the Performance and
Maintenance category, and then click the Administrative Tools icon. If
the Control Panel is in classic view, simply double-click the
Administrative Tools icon.
4. Double-click the Services icon.
5. A window opens. Using the scroll bar, scroll down until you see
Alerter, and then double-click it.
6. Another window opens. Click the Startup Type drop-down menu, and
then select Disabled 7. Click the Apply button.
8. Click the OK button.
9. Return to the Services window and repeat the previous steps to dis-
able the following services:
• IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service:This service controls the
basic, no-frills CD-burning program built into Windows XP. If
you currently use a separate CD-burning program like Nero
Burning ROM, Easy Media Creator, or NTI CD-Maker, then
you can disable the IMAPI service. Doing so should not affect
your burning program, and might even make it faster. However, if
problems arise, then simply return to this window and re-enable
IMAPI.
• Indexing Service
• MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: If you have the
Professional Edition of Windows XP and want to use its internal
Backup program, then do not disable this service. Otherwise, this
service is unnecessary.
• Volume Shadow Copy: If you have the Professional Edition of
Windows XP and want to use its internal backup program, then
do not disable this service. Otherwise, this service is unnecessary.


Start Windows Faster



One of the best ways to help your computer start more quickly is to reduce the number of programs that are loaded while Windows is “waking up.”To tweak the startup, you must use a utility called msconfig, as follows:
1. Click the Start button in the lower-left corner of Windows.
2. Click Run.
3. A window opens.Type msconfig in the blank, and then click the OK
button or press the Enter key.
4. The System Configuration Utility window opens. Click the Startup
tab on the far right.
5. In the Startup Item column on the left is a list of programs with
checkmarks next to them.A checkmark indicates
that the program is scheduled to launch each time Windows starts.To
prevent a program from loading at startup, remove the checkmark
from its box. Here are guidelines about which programs to allow or to
disable:
• Disable non-essential multimedia programs like qttask (which is
part of the QuickTime software), realsched (which is part of the
RealPlayer software), or Adobe Reader.
• Allow common processes for Windows and Microsoft Office.
• Allow programs related to your antivirus software, antispyware
software, or firewall. For example, if you use the ZoneAlarm fire-
wall and Spy Sweeper antispyware program, then you should
allow the startup programs named zlclient and SpySweeper.
• Allow programs related to your printer. For example, if you have
an Epson printer, then allow the startup program named Epson
Status Monitor.
6. If you are uncertain about whether or not to disable a particular 
program, do the following:
a. Write the program’s name on a piece of paper.
b. Connect to the Internet.
c. In your Web browser, type *www.processlibrary.com to
visit the Process Library.
d. Near the top of this website’s main page is a Search for a Process
search box.Type the name of your program into this box, and
then click the Search Now button.
You are taken to a Web page that explains what your program is
used for and whether or not it is essential to your computer’s
performance.
7. When you have finished tweaking the System Configuration Utility,
click the Apply button.
8. Click the OK button.
9. A message alerts you that you must restart your computer for the
changes to take effect. Click the Restart button.Your computer auto-
matically shuts down and reboots.
10. When you return to Windows, a message alerts you that you have just
used the System Configuration Utility to change the way Windows
starts. Put a checkmark in the box labeled “Don’t show this message
or launch the system configuration utility when Windows starts.”
11. Click the OK button.


Windows Shortcuts


Alt + E -- Opens the Edit menu
Alt + Enter -- Opens the Properties window
Alt + F --- Opens the File menu
Alt + F4 -- Closes the current program
Alt + Print -- Screen Takes a screen shot of the current window or program
Alt + Tab -- Switches between the programs currently in use
CTRL+TAB -- SWITCHES BETWEEN TAB IN DIALOG BOX,I.E  7
Ctrl + A -- Selects all text
Ctrl + C -- Copies the selected object
Ctrl + End -- Jumps to the end of the current document
Ctrl + Esc -- Opens the Start menu
Ctrl + F4 -- Closes the current program
Ctrl + Home --  Jumps to the beginning of the current document
Ctrl + Insert  -- Copies the selected object
Ctrl + left arrow -- Moves to the left one word
Ctrl + right arrow -- Moves to the right one word
Ctrl + V -- Pastes the selected object 
Ctrl + X -- Cuts the selected object
Ctrl + the “+”key -- Perfectly resizes the width of Explorer columns
End -- Jumps to the end of the current line
F1 -- Opens the Help menu
F2 -- Renames the selected icon
F3 -- Launches the Search Companion in a folder or on the 
desktop

F4 -- Accesses the Address Bar in a folder or window
F5 -- Refreshes the contents of a folder or window
Home -- Jumps to the beginning of the current line
Shift + Delete -- Permanently deletes files (bypasses the Recycle Bin)
Shift + End -- Highlights text from the current position to the end of
the line									
Shift + F10 -- Substitutes for a right-click
Shift + Home -- Highlights text from the current position to the
beginning of the line
Shift + Insert -- Pastes the selected object				
Shift while inserting --  Prevents the CD player from playing an audio CD



Shortcuts for Keyboards with a “Windows”Key (Resembling a Flag)


Windows Key + E --  Opens Windows Explorer
Windows Key + F -- Launches the Windows Search Companion
Windows Key + F1 -- Opens the Help and Support Center 
Windows Key + L -- Locks down Windows
Windows Key + M --  Minimizes all windows and shows the desktop
Windows Key + M + Shift -- Undoes the minimize 
Windows Key +  Opens -- the System Properties window 
Pause/Break key
Windows Key + R -- Opens the Run window 
Windows Key + U -- Launches the Utility Manager
WINDOWS KEY+U --  MINIMIZES ALL WINDOWS AND GOES TO DESKTOP 


Internet Explorer Shortcuts


Alt + left --  arrow Returns to the previous Web page
Alt + right arrow -- Moves forward one Web page
Ctrl + N -- Opens a new browser window
Ctrl + P -- Prints the current Web page
Ctrl + Enter -- Fills in a Web address.For example,if you type
THINKDIGIT in the address bar then press Ctrl +
Enter , you will get *www.THINKDIGIT.com
Esc --  Halts the current Web page from loading
F5  -- Refreshes the current Web page
F11 --  Displays a Web page in full-screen mode.To exit this
mode,press F11 again.
Spacebar -- Moves down one Web page at a time
Spacebar + Shift  --  Moves up one Web page at a time


Edit the Send To Menu


Windows XP has a time-saving technique that enables you to right-click a file,
select  Send To, By default , Windows XP only has a few pro-grams listed in the Send To menu, but you can easily add more and customize this menu to your liking. Follow these steps:
1. Locate a folder or program you frequently use, and then create a
desktop shortcut to it. 
2. Right-click the shortcut you just created, and then select Cut.
3. Double-click the My Computer icon on your desktop. 
4. A window opens. Double-click the icon for your C: drive (unless you
installed Windows in a different location, in which case you would
double-click that drive letter).
5. Double-click the Documents and Settings folder.
6. Double-click the folder containing the name of your Windows
account. For example, if your account is named CLMLBX	, then double-
click the CLMLBX folder.
7. Inside your Windows account folder, click the Tools drop-down menu.
8. Select Folder Options.
9. A window opens. Click the View tab.
10. Under the Advanced Settings heading, scroll down and click the Show
Hidden Files and Folders button.
11. Click the Apply button.
12. Click the OK button.
13. Back inside your Windows account folder, several hidden folders
appear. Double-click the SendTo folder.
14. Inside the SendTo folder, right-click in the empty space and select
Paste.Your new desktop shortcut appears.
15. If necessary, repeat this process to paste more shortcuts in the SendTo
folder.
16. Click the Tools drop-down menu.
17. Select Folder Options.
18. A window opens. Click the View tab.
19. Under the Advanced Settings heading, scroll down and click the Do
Not Show Hidden Files and Folders button.
20. Click the Apply button.
21. Click the OK button.
22. Exit the SendTo folder by clicking the X button in the upper-right
corner.
23. From now on, whenever you right-click a file or folder and select Send
To, you will have the option to send a copy of it to one of the loca-
tions you added.


Rename Several Files at Once


If you want to give new names to a group of files that share a common theme such as a collection of digital photos taken during a vacation—you can save yourself time and finger cramps by renaming them all at once (known as a “batch rename”). Follow these steps:

Note

A batch rename can be done in only one folder at a time. Also, be careful not to accdentally rename any critical system files. Doing so could cause Windows to maLfunction.

1. Select the files you want to rename using one of the following methods:
• Simultaneously press the Ctrl key and the CTRL+A key to select all of
the files in a folder.
• Click the first item in a list, and then hold down the Shift key and
click the last item in the list.This causes the first and last items
and any between them to be highlighted.
• Hold down the Ctrl key on your keyboard while clicking each
individual item you want to select.
2. Right-click the file you want to go first in the newly renamed series.
3. Select Rename.
4. Type a name for the first file in the series, and then press the Enter key.
5. All of your selected files are given this new name, followed by a num-
ber that distinguishes them from one another. For example, if you
renamed the first file PICNIC, then the rest of the files would
be named PICNI 1, PICNIC 2, PICNIC 3, and
so on.
6. If you are unhappy with the new names, you can restore the original
ones by simultaneously pressing the Ctrl and Z keys on your key-
board. Each time you use this keyboard shortcut, only one file reverts
to its original name.That means you must use this shortcut numerous
times to restore all of the names.


Manually Update Windows XP


To protect your computer from sinister digital threats like
viruses, worms, spyware, and hackers, you must keep Window
updated with the most recent security patches and service packs. If you have not enabled the automatic-update feature oF Windows XP, then you will have to download the patches Manually. Follow these steps:
1. Connect to the Internet.
2. Open Internet Explorer.
3. In the address box, type: *windowsupdate
.microsoft.com (but do not type www in this Web
address).
4. After arriving at the Windows Update website, you
might be asked to install a small program that will
help the site “talk” to your computer. Depending on
your version of Windows, click the Yes button or click
the Install button.When this process is finished, the
main page of the Windows Update site appears.
5. Depending on your version of Windows, click the
Express button or the Express Install button 

6. The Windows Update website scans your computer to determine
which security patches are missing.When the scan is finished, follow
the on-screen instructions to download and automatically install the
updates. It is recommended that you begin by downloading the service
packs, which are critical collections of various patches and fixes.

Note

Not all security patches, updates, or service packs can be downloaded at the same time. You may need to return to the Windows Update website several times to
retrieve all of them.
7. Once the updates are installed, it is likely that you are asked to restart
your computer.
8. After your computer reboots, return to the Windows Update website
as many times as necessary until all possible security patches and serv-
ice packs are downloaded and installed. 


Disable the List of Recent Documents


Even if you followed the steps to hide the Recent Documents list,Windows XP
continues to monitor the files you open or use and stores this information in the background just in case you need it.If you want to prevent Windows from keeping track of your recent documents,you must edit the Windows Registry,as follows:
1. Click the Start button in the lower-left corner of Windows.
2. Click Run.
3. A window opens.Type regedit in the blank, and then click the OK
button or press the Enter key.
4. The Windows Registry Editor opens. In the left window pane, double-
click the HKEY_CURRENT_USER registry key. 
5. A new column of registry keys appears. Double-click Software.
6. Another list of registry keys appears. Scroll down and double-click
Microsoft.
7. A long column of registry keys appears. Scroll down and double-click
Windows.
8. Double-click the CurrentVersion registry key.
9. A new column of registry keys appears. Scroll down and double-click
Policies.
10. Click the Explorer registry key 
11. Click the Edit drop-down menu located in the upper-left corner of the
Windows Registry Editor.
12. Select New.
13. Select DWORD Value.
14. In the right window pane, a new registry value appears. Rename it
NoRecentDocsHistory 
15. Double-click new NoRecentDocsHistory value to open it.
16. Type the number 1 under the Value Data heading.
17. Click the OK button.
18. Exit the Registry Editor by clicking the X button in the upper-right
corner.
19. If you want to undo this fix and restore the list of recent documents,
do the following:
a. Open the Windows Registry Editor and return to the
NoRecentDocsHistory registry value you created.
b. Double-click this registry value to open it.
c. Under the Value Data heading labeled, delete the number 1.
Type the number 0 in its place.



Hide the List of Recent Documents



Each time you open a document or file,Windows creates a shortcut to it that is placed in a list called Recent Documents.The purpose of this list is to give you a simple way to access your recently viewed documents without having to waste time searching for them. However, there is a downside: anyone who uses your computer—or hacks into it—can view this list to find out what documents you recently opened.To enhance your privacy and security, you can hide the Recent Documents list. Follow these steps:
1. Click the Start button in the lower-left corner of Windows.
2. Click the Control Panel. 
3. If the Control Panel is in category view, click the Appearance and
Themes category, and then click the Taskbar and Start Menu icon. If
the Control Panel is in classic view, simply double-click the Taskbar
and Start Menu icon.
4. A window opens. Click the Start Menu tab.
5. Click the Customize button.
6. Another window opens. Click the Advanced tab.
7. Remove the checkmark from the List My Most Recently Opened
Documents box.
8. Click the Clear List button.
9. Click the OK button.
10. You are returned to the previous window. Click the Apply button.
11. Click the OK button.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks !


----------



## iinfi (Sep 8, 2006)

> Adjust Virtual Memory
> 
> 
> When Windows is under a heavy strain, it sometimes needs more system memory (RAM) than your computer currently has. In that case, it seeks help from a Digital warehouse called Virtual Memory. No matter how little or how much RAM your computer has, you can adjust the settings of your Virtual Memory to ensure optimal performance. Here’s how:
> ...



for a 256MB ram sud it necessarily be 384 and 768 as the initial n max size. wat will happen if we set it to a higher value. will the PC become slow??


----------



## nikku12982 (Sep 8, 2006)

good post can u give the source.......


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like he's written this up ?


----------



## ilugd (Sep 8, 2006)

wow, that must have taken some serious typing if he did it himself. Thanks clmlbx for your effort.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes , All Of Them Are Not Discovered By Me . I Have Collected It From Different Sources (friends, Web-sites And Other Furum ) And I Saved It For My Reference . So Now  I Thought To Share With U All. So I Did .


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 9, 2006)

And I thought its from PCWorld.


----------



## goodu (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Dude U made me XPert (expert)


----------



## n2casey (Sep 16, 2006)

Whatever the source u have used but it increases knowledge.
Thanks for that.


----------



## reddick (Sep 16, 2006)

I read so many XP tips but these r amazing ones...espacially 'Virtual Memory' method...THANKS ANYWAY


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 16, 2006)

@clmlbx
tnx 4 sharing all the info. will come really handy wen tweaking.


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd just like to point out that if virtual mem is kept TOO high, you'll get frequent blue-screens. Also there won't be a real need to change virtual memory if you have 1 GB RAM or more.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2006)

THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR REPLIES . 

CHECK THIS FOR SOME MORE TIPS I HAD POSTED .


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 22, 2007)

many tricks i know but i m vry happy with this post. thankz buddy.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 22, 2007)

great work and keep it up.........


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

good work and keep it up


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

Some I knew,some I didn't.Excellent work gathering the info and posting it for us,though.

Oh and by the way,That's not 14,but 16 tips.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 22, 2007)

Good post.. I have source for most of the contents posted but you yourself posted that this is a collection so no problem. 

Really like reading them.


----------



## als2 (Sep 22, 2007)

good tips thanks


----------

